# How many vaccinations do 2 week old puppies have? (VENT)



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

NONE. So why would you bring a bucket (YES, A BUCKET) of 2 week old husky pups to the dog park? This moron set the bucket down on the ground next to a bench and started letting people pick them up and hold them while dozens of dogs poke their heads in to sniff at the rest.

I could.not.control.myself. I walked over there and feigned interest, asking how much ($400) and where the dad was because he had the *** with him. He said the dad was in the Valley (south Texas).

Then I asked if they had hip and eye certifications...*blank stare*

Then I asked if he realized the puppies could catch sickness at a public dog park...*blank stare*

There were 10 other people around and I was the only one that said anything, so I said what I could without screaming at him and then left the park. 

Oh, and as I walked up he was petting Miko and said, "Oh, what a pretty girl, you'd make beautiful pups".Uh, everyone thinks their dog is beautiful but that doesn't mean you should breed it! Not to mention Miko is a boy, but neutered and fluffy so it's hard to tell.

Is there anything else I can do? I looked on Craigslist and didn't see them advertised, so I thought about posting a notice that this guy had the dogs at the dog park so at least people would know what they've been exposed to. WWYD?


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

It is unfortunate that these people exposed those puppies to possibly sick dogs. And to bring them in a bucket and be asking 400 dollars is just ridiculous. But you know, there are tons of people like that that just honestly don't know what they are doing is harming the puppies. It is different when you inform the people though and all they do is stare at you. I get compliments all the time about my dog and they always say he would make beautiful puppies. Some even say how much money I could make. I even had a friend who has an out of control sheltie who never gets exercised, is stuck in a house all day, crated at night, and guess what? She wants to breed him one day. Why? Becuase it would make her lots of money! My dog was neutered at 6 months not due to breeding rights, but just because I felt he should be neutered. Unfortunately the breeders I got him from obviously didn't care if I bred him or not but I was not even thinking about it due to health reasons first off, and let alone finding a whole litters worths of families that would take care of aussies the way they should be taken care of. Best bet is just to post a warning on craigslist I suppose and maybe explain the issue and where they were selling them.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

That's sickening. I would have thrown a FIT. I cannot even begin to express how much I hate people. 

It was very difficult for me to get through this reply without slinging around a few F-bombs.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

I would have sneak called animal control/ASPCA and had them come to the location. if they care about that kind of thing that is. We've been asked if we were going to breed Tobi many times and the answer is always vehemently no!, and we get the why, and its because of irresponsible people like this that just breed for cash not because they are really just trying to get a few puppy's to nice homes a year.hwell:


----------



## Boxerdogz (Feb 15, 2011)

I dont know much about dog breeding and puppies so forgive my ignorance please!  but i do know that vaccinating young puppies is pointless because of some kind of interference from the mothers milk. Doesnt the mothers milk protect them still as 2 week old puppies? again please forgive my ignorance


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Ditto to what Rachel said. 

That there is what you'd call a true back yard breeder. A total moron who has NO clue about ANYTHING. Two week old puppies at a local dog park....you have got to be kidding me. At least you had the guts to go up and say something....if I'd been there I would have gone with you. :boxing:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

RachelsaurusRexU said:


> That's sickening. I would have thrown a FIT. I cannot even begin to express how much I hate people.
> 
> It was very difficult for me to get through this reply without slinging around a few F-bombs.


Oh, I had to edit my post several times because I posted it on another forum that doesn't prohibit that language, so I surely used it!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I honestly don't know a lot about breeding either (which is one of many reasons I would never do it), so I don't know what the mother's milk protects against, but all the dogs in the park could stick their heads in the bucket and easily sniff, lick, or bite the puppies. There was so much wrong with that situation.

Have you ever heard the phrase "apoplectic with rage"? That is how I was once I got home and started venting to my husband about it and thinking about it more and more.

I couldn't have had the gumption to go up and say what I did if not for what I've learned on forums like these over the last year about how awful people like that are, so I thank you all!


----------



## WonderPup (Mar 23, 2011)

Sad that this kind of thing isn't uncommon at all  At least not in *******-ville where I live. I get calls all the time for grooming b/c fluffy just had puppies and now she is yucky or she stinks or she's matted and needs something done. Ummm define JUST had puppies. Sometimes the answer to that is 2-4 weeks ago. Here in Fla it is illegal to sell a puppy under the age of 8 weeks old or without a health certificate... or it's supposed to be illegal. Kind of like how it's illegal to sell puppies in parking lots but on any given saturday you can fine at least 3 or 4 people in the walmart parking lot trying to off load puppies :/ The police get called and they get told to leave only to be replaced a couple hours late by a new group. What's even worse is that the vets here don't do any sort of education at all to dog owners even when they know they are planning to breed. I feel like if an owner tells a vet that they are planning to breed fluffy the vet should feel obligated to at least explain the law and proper puppy management. It would take five minutes and a lot of people seem to think the vet is the almighty or something so some of them would listen. Nope, when I worked at the vet clinic one of the doctors even told a client SURE, you can bred your lab that we just had to take her leg off b/c it was deformed. Having three legs won't affect anything. Nope that's probably correct but having an issue that caused the leg to have to be taken off might affect a future puppy. :/


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

There may be several reasons not to take 2 week old puppies to the dog park but fear of them catching a disease isn't one of them. The puppies have Mama's immunity through her milk. They aren't going to catch parvo or distemper or any of that stuff.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

As long as the puppies are nursing and healthy AND the mother has antibodies for parvo, distemper, etc they will be protected. If by chance the mother doesn't have those antibodies (never vaccinated or exposed) they wont be protected, but since most dogs are vaccinated at least once they should be safe. Puppies nurse until the age of 4-6 weeks (depending on the breed) and retain the antibodies for up to 2 weeks after they stop nursing. That is why its very common to start puppy boosters at 8 weeks of age.

Its ridiculous that this person had those puppies there regardless. There are diseases that puppies could catch that aren't vaccinated for...not to mention the extreme overload of environmental changes for such young babies. I really do hope they weren't only two weeks old and that the mother doesn't reject them now.


----------

